# hmm...where should I go?



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Deciding if I want to wet a hook today or do something productive round the house. Been reading the reports and its been dead lately. I've been out to 3 mile bridge had some luck but the last 2 weeks have been pretty dead for me. Then tried a few other places, simpson river and 3 mile. Nothing even taking my bait. Managed to land some monstrous 2" pinfish though. :/

Anybody have a good spot I shoulf check? I dont care what I catch...jyst wanns hook something other than a rock :/


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hit 3mb at sunset with some squid on a small bait rod and snag some bait size trout, rig that dude up on a 6/0 hook and 50lb mono leader and drop him on the 2nd or 3rd piling from the center of the bridge, you'll find out if there are any reds in the area.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer using men haden cut into chunks.I've had or know people that have had luck pretty much everywhere recently with bull reds. Just be patient and you'll get you one.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

3 mile and some ole stinky menhayden sounds like a good idea.no better way to end the year than with a fat red fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Use a half menhaden or cut mullet into 3 pieces. Fish on the bottom Carolina rig style. 3 oz egg weight and about a 4/0-6/0 circle hook. This will work at both 3 mile and bob sykes bridge. Make sure to post a report!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

An entire half menhaden isnt too big fir a red? Ive been using about 1/2-3/4 inch strips on 2/0 hooks with the egg weights as talked about. 

I like going to sykes and 3mb. Are there sharks out there? Just got a heavy duty roller rocker rod I wanna hook up to some sharks. Any tips on bait...and bait size...and hook size? 

I appreciate the help guys. Im not a novice to fishing...but I know on these forums there infinite supply of wisdom.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Half a menhaden is a snack for a bull red. Seems like the bait you have been using is actually a bit small. Smallest I'd go for a redfish is a whole shrimp, and not a tiny one either.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Good to know. Appreciate it. The half menhaden...is that still a good size to hook slot reds too?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually cut the men haden into three pieces but I've caught reds on anything from tiny pieces to whole men haden before.I've caught all different size reds on small and large hooks.it really doesn't matter.

I know there are some decent size sharks off of bib Sikes and I'm sure its the same at the 3mb make sure you have a bridge net to land the big ones.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

always heard big bait catches big fish and everytime ive caught menhayden ive caught enough to throw hole ones on a hook.they swim a little better and longer that way


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

christmas eve i was catching bulls on 8 inch whole trout and atlantic croaker (pigfish) they seemed to like a bloodied bait but they were easily able to grab them at that size,


----------

